# Dollar Cost Trading



## The Barbarian Investor (19 March 2005)

Dollar Cost Trading 

Does anyone have any thoughts on Steve's Dollar Cost Trading Strategy; he seems to be a pretty savvy investor.


----------



## tech/a (20 March 2005)

Barb.

A couple of things.
Note the parcel size $1,000,000 worth.

Sure it makes sence and it can increase profits but is not practical for the average trader as ducking in and out of a blue chip with even 10000 shares would be non productive due to brokerage costs.

There are I feel better ways(More efficient and more profitable for the average trader) to maximise portfolio performance,rather than singular stock performance.


----------

